# I trimmed the Poms!!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I added pics in the other thread I started which is in the wrong sticky so I am posting here! It was not horribly difficult at all. Aoki is the most drastic and will need a little touching up. But I do like them both.

































Also a couple videos. Enjoy.

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae274/aokisweet/?action=view&current=POMCUTS031.flv

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae274/aokisweet/?action=view&current=POMCUTS032.flv


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

They are cute but have they been shaved before?  I was always taught never to shave a pom as sometimes the hair doesn't grow back correctly or it sometimes comes back in uneven depending on how short it is. I've never actually had a pom owner ask me to shave their dog i think the shortest someone wanted was a #3 fox cut.

The trims are really cute though.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is true. I have read the same thing. So I did prepare. Although the lion cut on the pom dates way back also, so time will tell. They are still young


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Regardless they are adorable. I like the lion cut myself but i think my favorite is a fox cut on a pom.

Some people say the hair should always grow back just fine and that if it doesn't an underlying issue may be the cause so who knows. 

I remember at my first grooming job at Petco we always had double coated breeds come in for shave downs..malamutes, goldens, shepherds..i always cringed when doing it but it was good money and what the owners wanted..

Some grew back just fine and others it would look like only the undercoat grew back so never can tell with some dogs. I don't like too many small dogs but i've always told myself if I could ever talk myself into one it would be a pom.


----------

